# Datumsfunktion in ISPConfig 3



## BlackJack01090 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Funktion innerhalb des Templates oder der Action-Datei in der man ein UNIX-Zeitstempel in das der Sprache entsprechenden Datumsormat umwandel kann?

Schöne Grüße

BJ01090


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2011)

Das macht das ISPconfig Forms Framework an sich automatisch, wenn Du den DATE Datentyp verwendest. Da Du aber scheinbar ohne das tform Framework manuell programmierst, kannst Du das z.B. so lösen.

$datum = date($app->lng('conf_format_datetime'),$timestamp);


----------



## BlackJack01090 (21. Juli 2011)

Ja das Framework würde das Leben vereinfachen. Leider sagt mir TForm nichts. Habt ihr das entwickelt? Gibt es dazu eine Doku?


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2011)

Das tform Framework ist ein ISPConfig spezifisches Framework zur automatischen genereirung und validierung von HTML Oberflächenelementen und Listen und der zugehörigen datenbankstrukturen. Es wird für alle Formulare und Listen in ISPConfig verwendet. Wie man es verwendet steht im Entwicklertutorial:

Interface modules | ISPConfig 3 Documentation


----------



## BlackJack01090 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig eingelesen. Die Daten die verarbeitet werden sollen stammen aber nicht aus der Datenbank sondern sollen von einer API eingelesen werden. Gibt es tform-Beispiele und Listen-Beispiele für das Einlesen von Daten aus einem Array anstatt der Datenbank, oder ist tform dafür nicht gedacht?


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2011)

Generell kannst Du mit tform Daten aus beliebigen Quellen verwenden, Du musst dafür nur die entsprechenden Event Handler überschreiben. Schau Dir z.B. mal die Datei interface/admin/server_config_edit.php an. Die Serverkonfiguration ird dabei in einer ini Datei gespeichert statt in einer datenbanktabelle. Die ini selbst steht zwar in der DB, das könnte aber genausogut eine normale Datei sein.

Du musst also nur mit Deinem Code dafür sorgen, dass die Daten die im Formular angezeigt werden sollen beim obShow in das Array $this->dataRecord eingelesen werden und beim onUpdateSave und onInsertSave der Inhalt von $this->dataRecord irgndwie gespeichert wird.

Beim Beispiel der ServerConfig fehlt das onInsertSave, da man von dem Formular keine neuen Instanzen anlegen kann, denn die werden in diesem Fall durch den Installer angelegt.


----------

